# Tire sizing NEED HELP!



## cdtjdm (Dec 7, 2018)

I plan on buying some Ambit FF4's 18x10.5 +20 all around on my 06' 350z and i have no clue what tire size I need for a clean track-ish setup. Does anyone have any suggestions on not only tire size but a good company to buy from? Thanks it helps so much!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out this company:

https://www.tirerack.com/content/tirerack/desktop/en/homepage.html


----------

